# 9600gt vs 8800gt vs HD 4850



## gimmigzgy

What card has the best performance and has the price right?

and will this card run nba2k10 smoothly with an AMD athlon II x2 250 (3.0ghz) BE, with 2gb ddr2 pc667 ram?


----------



## Jamin43

4850 is the best of that list :good:


----------



## gimmigzgy

but some benchmarkers say that the  8800 and the 9800 perform better than the 4850.

what's better, 4850 or 4870?


----------



## ganzey

4870 is the best


----------



## gimmigzgy

4770 vs the 8800 vs the 9600


----------



## lubo4444

I would go with 4770.


----------



## Shane

lubo4444 said:


> i would go with 4770.



+1


----------



## gimmigzgy

4770 even if it only has a 128bit memory interface?


----------



## Jet

With anything higher than a 4670 you should be looking into a better PSU.


----------



## Springy182

gimmigzgy said:


> 4770 vs the 8800 vs the 9600



The 8800GT would outperform the 9600GT, more stream processors and faster clocks.

I'd say 4850 or 8800GT, the 4770 is slower than a 4850 and pretty much the same as an 8800GT/9800GT, and a 9600GT is the slowest of any of them.


----------



## linkin

If you can find a cheap 4870, go for it. otherwise a 4850. you might want to look into the versions with 1GB of memory, they will last you a little longer and help at higher resolutions and memory heavy games (GTA IV for example)


----------



## bomberboysk

Watch for black friday sales coming up...might be able to grab a 5750 or 4870 for cheap.


----------



## bigrich0086

bomberboysk said:


> Watch for black friday sales coming up...might be able to grab a 5750 or 4870 for cheap.



5770 is already cheap at 189.


----------



## bomberboysk

bigrich0086 said:


> 5770 is already cheap at 189.


4850 is less than $100 atm.


----------



## starlitjoker

i have a 9800 GTX+ BFG OC Its only like 30 bucks more. the 9600 is good but if your gonna spend the money on a 8800 get the 9800 GTX+ OC by BFG instead. is there a specific reason you want to decide between those 2? power supply limitation? MOBO limitation? if there is no real limitation read below

its factory overclocked

(BTW i spent AGES looking for a good graphics card for the money i recently built a new comp 3 months ago.)


9800 GTX+ OC by BFG is like 130 dollars, 1GB video mem and pretty much out performs the 8800 GT in every way
And there is the 4850. I dont know but i feel that card is for mainstream games like WOW or CS or CSS but wont perform to newer games. 

MORE PROs!
if you built a comp and you have 2 pcie 2.0 slots you can do SLI with 2 9800 GTX+ OC's
They are very reliable going dual SLI and will probably perform for many years to come. Right now you only need 1. I have one with a e8500 at 3.16 Ghz and i can run crysis warhead at enthusiast settings at around 30-45 FPS and if i turn down shadows to mainstream everything is smooth. And anti aliasing 4X.
If you ever need more power which everyone wants  all you gotta do is buy one more for $130 and there you go, no more upgrades for a LONG TIME!
Im into all the newer games and obsessed with playing them at max settings so the 9800 GTX+ OC is pretty much my savior >.<


----------



## ganzey

starlitjoker said:


> And there is the 4850. I dont know but i feel that card is for mainstream games like WOW or CS or CSS but wont perform to newer games.



a 4850 beats the crap out of a 9800gtx


----------



## starlitjoker

ok so lower memory and shader clock on the 4850 means its better? not to mention less fill rate. slower core clock speeds, i think its slower by 150 Mhz.... please facts.


----------



## StrangleHold

A 4850 and a 9800GTX+/GTS 250 are pretty much equal. Really overall the GTS 250 is (slightly) faster.


----------



## starlitjoker

^ seconded


----------



## gimmigzgy

if i'm gonna buy a card, it should be between the 4850 or the 9800gt, and not the 4770 or 9600. Am I getting you guys?


----------



## linkin

then get the 4850. it blows the vanilla 9800gt out of the water. the GTX and GTX+ were designed to take on the 4850 but they failed a bit on that. they are still great cards.


----------



## gimmigzgy

how about 4850 vs 4870


----------



## StrangleHold

linkin93 said:


> then get the 4850. it blows the vanilla 9800gt out of the water. the GTX and GTX+ were designed to take on the 4850 but they failed a bit on that. they are still great cards.


 
There was no 4850 when the 9800GTX was released. The GTX+/ GTS 250 really overall out performes the 4850 by a small margin.



gimmigzgy said:


> how about 4850 vs 4870


 
The 4870 is the better card


----------



## gimmigzgy

would the 4770 would run crysis smoothly?
with my core2duo e7500 2.93ghz
and 2gb ddr2 pc667  ram


----------



## Jamin43

Here's a side by side comparison on a whole range of benchmarks for each card. 

Benchmarks Comarison GTS250, 4850, 9800GTX+, 4770 @ 1920x1200


If you want to choose different cards - here's the main link

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/...ity/Sum-of-FPS-Benchmarks-1920x1200,1538.html


----------



## 87dtna

Out of the cards you listed, the 4850 is the best.  Now that you aren't even talking about that card anymore, I vote the the gts250.  My EVGA gts250 is an extreme overclocker as well.  I can overclock to 825 core, over 2k shaders, and 1350 memory.  

The gts250 is slightly better than a 4850.  4870 is better, but not really that much better.

As far as crysis goes, you really need a quad core over 3ghz and atleast a gtx260 to run crysis ''smoothly''.  You need faster memory and more of it.  Look into getting a 2x2gb dual channel kit of DDR2-1066 ram with 5-5-5-15 timings.  That will be a worthwhile upgrade for you.  Thats if your board supports it, some older 775 boards will only support ddr2-800 ram.  If thats the case, look for 2x2gb of 800 ram with 4-4-4-12 timings.

But, with a 4770, and the rest of your setup you should be able to run crysis on medium settings.


----------



## starlitjoker

ok well before we starts shooting cards out at this guy can we get ur mobo? ur psu? and your processor? we dont want to bottle neck him or give him something that wont work out good for his system.. 


please post us your other parts 

and to the above poster.... you sir havnt played crysis...

if you want to play the origional crysis, the 9800 GTX+ OC can run on everything very high except some shadows and effects... which dont take away from the look so..... and for crysis warhead... im playing that right now on verything enthusiast with anti aliasing of 4X 1280X1024 and 1360X768... around 45-50 FPS and around 25-40 when big things start happening.. but the 9800 GTX+ Oc is my choice... but tell us your other specs.. 
oh and also to the above poster
a quadcore processor is totaly worthless for PC gaming... you want to invest in a high frequency dual core, i recomend the wolfdale E8500 LG 775 as far as RAM goes, i got 32 bit windows vista 2X2 GB XMS, at 1336 DDR3 but these things depend on your motherboard so please like i said post your other parts


----------



## gimmigzgy

My PSU is a generic 500w mATX that comes with the casing
and my board is a ECS g31t-m7, =)

my monitor size is 17"(not widescreen).

my ram/memory can only support ddr2 pc800 4gb max (2gb per slot).


----------



## Aastii

can you take the side off your case and type in the nubmers that are on the side of your Power supply please?

Specifically, the +12V if that is the only one you can see on the label.

You will need that to be atleast 24A to have a chance of running any of the cards stated stabley, and as it is a cheap, generic PSU, it could throw up some issues with it being that high, even though it says it is 500W, which it almost certainly isn't.


----------



## gimmigzgy

it says +12v -12v +5v +3.3v +5vSB / 20A 0.5A 36A 21A 1.5A

frequency: 50-60hz


----------



## StrangleHold

Pretty lowend power supply. Looks as if it has most of its amps. on the 3.3/5V rails. And 20 amps. on the 12V


----------



## gimmigzgy

what vid cards can I use with my PSU?
can it support a 4770?


----------



## 87dtna

How many watts is it?


----------



## mx344

gimmigzgy said:


> what vid cards can I use with my PSU?
> can it support a 4770?



Would it run the 4770? I would say yes, but your power supply is pretty low for your specs. I would upgrade, spend 40 bucks or 50 and get a corsair 400watt or antec with a high amperage 12v rail or 2 12v rails.


----------



## starlitjoker

ok so if you really serious about this here are the steps.

1. can you take out the power supply? if you can go to step 2
2. buy this www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...cm_re=antec_earthwatts-_-17-371-015-_-Product
         reason: your PSU is low end, although you have a micro ATX MOBO a high end PCI-E GPU will drag alot of power out. those 12V rails prob wont have a PCI-E 2.0 6pin plug on it so you wont even be able to run a high end GPU and if it did you would be dragging power from other utilities. after this go to step 3
3. buy the graphics card, now with the new PSU and you PCIE slot on your MOBO we can get some work done, do you have a price range because if you really want to stay future proof i would go with the 9800 GTX+ but there are other cards out there now that we know your specs that could really up your performance, got a price limit? btw the cards we are debatting are around 120-150 US dollars i think i may be wrong.


----------



## mx344

wowowo, WAHT!! 650 watt earthwatt, totally unessary.

He'll make it un a 400-500 watt antec.

Good psu, not to much either.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371023


----------



## 87dtna

Well, although it's not a known brand, I have an HEC 650w and it powers my backup rig just fine.  And 4870's take a lot of juice.  It has all the connectors you need and the cables are great length's for a mid atx tower, which is what most people have.

It has 76 amps total on the 12v rails.  Here's the link-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=hec_power_supply-_-17-339-024-_-Product

HEC has a somewhat bad reputation but I believe they are gonna turn it around with the X-power line of power supplies.
There's also a 600w verison, but only 52 amps on the 12v rails so I opted to pay a little extra and I'm happy I did.  It's also very efficient, almost never gets hot even while gaming.

When I buy a PSU I look at efficiency.  Not just because of my electric bill, but the fact that you have to use quality components when building a power supply to make it efficient.


----------



## gimmigzgy

so i would really need a new PSU if I'm gonna buy a 4770?

I got here a 350watt GMC platinum power PSU,
it's AC input - 100v-120v 10A 50/60Hz    -200v-240 6A 50/60hz
DC output - +3.3v  +5V  +12V  -5V  -12V +5vsb
                 26A  30A  22A  0.5A 2A 2A


----------



## 87dtna

gimmigzgy said:


> so i would really need a new PSU if I'm gonna buy a 4770?



The only card you wouldn't need a different PSU that would play games half decently would be the 9600gt.


----------



## gimmigzgy

but how about my 350watt GMC platinum power PSU,
it's AC input - 100v-120v 10A 50/60Hz -200v-240 6A 50/60hz
DC output - +3.3v +5V +12V -5V -12V +5vsb
26A 30A 22A 0.5A 2A 2A

would it power a HD 4770?

http://www.dbnawa.co.kr/v6/view.htm?seq=1012100560028493&c1=1


----------



## 87dtna

Not really.  Most 4770's require atleast a 450w power supply.  Only a 9600gt would get away with a 350w PSU.  I've used the 9600gt I have on a 300w PSU, it doesn't even require a 6 pin connector.  This is the one I have-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127434&cm_re=9600gt-_-14-127-434-_-Product

It's my ''backup'' card, it's pretty good though.  Easily plays Call of Duty World at War at 1280x1024 resolution, I even played it fine with 1600x1200 with no lag on my old CRT monitor.  I have not tried that card since I got my LCD and went full 1920X1080.

I would honestly choose a 9600gt over a 4770.


For what you want, a 9800gtx or gts250 would really suit your needs.  There's a guy in the for sale section right now that has a 9800gtx on here for sale.  But, you will need a better power supply with really any decent card.  Atleast 500w.


----------



## gimmigzgy

9600 over the 4770?

4770 is GDDR5, it transmits memory more faster


----------



## Aastii

mx344 said:


> wowowo, WAHT!! 650 watt earthwatt, totally unessary.
> 
> He'll make it un a 400-500 watt antec.
> 
> Good psu, not to much either.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371023



with no future upgradability. It is not the wattage you look at, it is the amps on the 12V rails, and I agree with the first recomendation


87dtna said:


> The only card you wouldn't need a different PSU that would play games half decently would be the 9600gt.



the 9600gt actually pulls roughly the same/more than a 4850.

None of the cards discussed though will run on your system, as I said, 24 amps would be the absolute dead end lowest amps you would be able to handle, and as your PSU has less than that, they won't run.

Now, back to the first quote, if you look at the 2 power supplies posted, the first has combined 69 amps, compared to the 33A on the second one posted (the one quoted), that will only just run the current set up, so when the next upgrade comes, yet another power supply will have to be bought.

It probably isn't what you want to hear, but without that power supply being upgraded, you aren't going to be able to upgrade anything else, so that takes priority


----------



## 87dtna

gimmigzgy said:


> 9600 over the 4770?
> 
> 4770 is GDDR5, it transmits memory more faster



More faster?  lol :good:


And, obviously not.  The 9600gt has more memory bandwidth (faster gb/s) than the 4770.  The 4770 is 51gb/s and the 9600gt is 57gb/s.

This is because even though the 4770 has GDDR5 it only has a 128 bit Bus width.  The 9600gt has a 256 bus width with GDDR3, which apparently edges out GDDR5 with a 128 bus.


----------



## 87dtna

Aastii said:


> the 9600gt actually pulls roughly the same/more than a 4850.
> 
> None of the cards discussed though will run on your system, as I said, 24 amps would be the absolute dead end lowest amps you would be able to handle, and as your PSU has less than that, they won't run.



Ehh, not sure about that one.  But the 9600gt is a very underrated GPU.  The 9600gt I have scores higher than my old 8800gts.  Actually, quite a bit higher.  8800gts was 10,000 on 3dmark06 and the 9600gt was 12,000.


But, as far as what you said about the PSU, I have personally run my 9600gt on a 300w super cheap power supply (came with a case I bought).


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> Ehh, not sure about that one.  But the 9600gt is a very underrated GPU.  The 9600gt I have scores higher than my old 8800gts.  Actually, quite a bit higher.  8800gts was 10,000 on 3dmark06 and the 9600gt was 12,000.
> 
> 
> But, as far as what you said about the PSU, I have personally run my 9600gt on a 300w super cheap power supply (came with a case I bought).



the recomended for a 9600GSO is 26A, so drop that by a 3 or 4 amps because it is gt, not gso, and you are still looking at over what he has.

As for your PSU, good luck if you ever try doing any kind of gaming for a long period of time, I wouldn't trust it too much, I know for a fact I wouldn't let one of those things get in my house, let alone my computer, I like money kept in my pocket, not squandered on a new system because my PSU has taken out components when it blew because I put too much strain on cheap chinese parts


----------



## 87dtna

Aastii said:


> the recomended for a 9600GSO is 26A, so drop that by a 3 or 4 amps because it is gt, not gso, and you are still looking at over what he has.
> 
> As for your PSU, good luck if you ever try doing any kind of gaming for a long period of time, I wouldn't trust it too much, I know for a fact I wouldn't let one of those things get in my house, let alone my computer, I like money kept in my pocket, not squandered on a new system because my PSU has taken out components when it blew because I put too much strain on cheap chinese parts



Yes but the 9600gso is 90w TDP, a 9600gt is 59w.  I looked around, seems there's two versions of the 9600gt.  I guess the older 65nm one is 90w TDP, and requires and extra 6 pin plug.  If you get a 9600gt that doesn't require a 6 pin plug, than you got a 55nm card with 59w TDP.  I did find one card in the specs that didn't have the plug, it said minimum 350w PSU with 18a on the 12v rail.  So, he's at the bare minimum, which is never recommended of course.

Don't worry I agree, I don't think the correct route on a long term basis is to keep his current PSU and just get a card that will work with it....he should get a PSU first and get a card that works with that!  I'm sure you agree.

He should get atleast a 500w good name brand PSU (or the HEC 650w I linked too) and most likely a 9800gtx or similar card.


----------



## gimmigzgy

350watt GMC platinum power PSU,
it's AC input - 100v-120v 10A 50/60Hz -200v-240 6A 50/60hz
DC output - +3.3v +5V +12V -5V -12V +5vsb
26A 30A 22A 0.5A 2A 2A

or

it says +12v -12v +5v +3.3v +5vSB / 20A 0.5A 36A 21A 1.5A
frequency: 50-60hz

can they run a 9600gt?


Cuz I only have a budget to buy a 9600gt or a 4850


----------



## starlitjoker

listen when i wanted to upgrade my comp, i just built a new computer. You NEED to upgrade your PSU and i think the antec earthwatts 650 WATTs is necessary and will totally save you energy bills  80+ certified. i dont think its unecessary, the 4000 ATI cards are very power hungry. also above the 9600 you start sucking up WAY MORE power. You honestly need to upgrade your PSU but only if you can remove your existing one


----------



## starlitjoker

oh and to your above post, i dont rly know, lets get a consensus. people help him out
is his origional PSU able to run a 9600 gt?


----------



## gimmigzgy

yeah,
here are my soon to be PC specs,

AMD athlon II x2 240 (2.8ghz)
MSI k9A2GM-F v2 AMD780g
Inno3d 9600gt 512mb 256bit ddr3
apacer 2gb pc800 memory

with a 500w generic PSU
which is +12v -12v +5v +3.3v +5vSB / 20A 0.5A 36A 21A 1.5A
frequency: 50-60hz


----------



## linkin

Should be good to go. :good:


----------



## gimmigzgy

do you think it would run with my psu spec?


----------



## Aastii

gimmigzgy said:


> do you think it would run with my psu spec?



no


----------



## 87dtna

gimmigzgy said:


> yeah,
> here are my soon to be PC specs,
> 
> AMD athlon II x2 240 (2.8ghz)
> MSI k9A2GM-F v2 AMD780g
> Inno3d 9600gt 512mb 256bit ddr3
> apacer 2gb pc800 memory
> 
> with a 500w generic PSU
> which is +12v -12v +5v +3.3v +5vSB / 20A 0.5A 36A 21A 1.5A
> frequency: 50-60hz



Have you purchased that GPU yet?  If not I highly suggest the MSI 9600gt I linked too earlier.  The one you listed requires a 6 pin PCIe connector, the MSI doesn't require any.  That means that this 9600gt uses 90 watts, the MSI uses 59 watts.  I still think you will be fine though, your athlon 240 barely uses any power and you aren't even overclocking so the power supply is not stressed at all and can focus all it's juice toward the card.


----------



## gimmigzgy

Yehey!

is there a green edition of 9600?


----------



## 87dtna

Green edition?  Yeah it's called 55nm instead of 65nm LOL.  The MSI is 55nm, so it only draws 59w instead of 90w.


----------



## gimmigzgy

but how  about the performance?
is it the same?


----------



## 87dtna

gimmigzgy said:


> but how  about the performance?
> is it the same?



Yeah, on my main rig list in my sig I score nearly 14k on 3dmark 06 with the 9600gt.


----------



## gimmigzgy

is  the GTS250 a better than the 9600 or the 4850


----------



## 87dtna

Yes...but you won't have enough juice in that power supply for a gt250 or a 4850 for that matter.


----------



## gimmigzgy

I'm gonna buy a better psu,
so what should I look for if I'm gonna buy a new PSU?


----------



## 87dtna

gimmigzgy said:


> I'm gonna buy a better psu,
> so what should I look for if I'm gonna buy a new PSU?



Decent brand name, and more than 80% efficiency.

This one is really good, and will be way plenty for any need you will have even in the future-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341017

Although it's $75 now, it has a $25 mail in rebate plus it comes with a 4gb flash drive, and it has free shipping.

I was gonna link you to a $65 OCZ psu with 550 watts, but the 600 had free shipping so they would have been pretty much the same price.


----------



## Aastii

the 250 is better than the 3 cards you asked about, yes.



gimmigzgy said:


> I'm gonna buy a better psu,
> so what should I look for if I'm gonna buy a new PSU?



what you are looking for is well known and trusted brands: Silverstone, Corsair, Pc Power and Cooling, OCZ, Antec do some fairly decent PSUs, Tagan do some good ones, but they also do some dreadful ones.

When you get a power supply, the +12V rail(s) are the most important ones to look out for. If there are multiple rails, add the amps and you get the total amps across the 12V rails


----------



## gimmigzgy

is it safe to purchase from the internet?
I'm from the Philippines,
is the free shipping and rebate included in my country?


----------



## 87dtna

Ohhh, newegg doesn't ship outside of the states, sorry.  I would find a source in the philippines


----------



## linkin

try looking on www.ebay.com.ph


----------



## gimmigzgy

how about ebay? is it safe?


----------



## mill4978

All internet buying has it's risk.  If you are going to buy off of Ebay I would suggest setting up paypal.  Ebay is pretty safe if you use paypal and make sure the person you are buying from has good feedback.


----------



## linkin

I have made over 100 purchases on ebay. only trouble i had was with my Ati 4850, which got lost in the postage system. my money got refunded because i used paypal, so paypal is a must.


----------



## bigrich0086

You can get a 4870 from me for $115


----------



## gimmigzgy

how much more does a 4870 differ in performance from a 4850?


----------



## bigrich0086

quite a bit.








http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/atiradeonhd4870_062408145208/17129.png
http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/atiradeonhd4870_062408145208/17130.png


----------



## gimmigzgy

nvidia geforce 8800 sli, meaning? 2 cards?


----------



## bigrich0086

yes SLI means 2 or more and CF means crossfire


----------



## gimmigzgy

lets narrow down the choices,
cuz tomorrow I'm gonna buy a video card and PSU,
so,

for nba2k10, needforspeed shift, grid and crysis.

which 1 would I choose?

Nvidia 9600gt

or

radeon 4850


----------



## bigrich0086

hd4850 or 4870. The 4850 will be lil faster thant 9600 but the 4870 has better fps on all those games. But all comes down to what you can afford.


----------



## gimmigzgy

only a little bit faster?
so when it comes to a budget card,
I should go with the 9600?

cuz I'm gonna buy an AMD procie,
what card would run better with an AMD procie?


----------



## bigrich0086

If you look at the Charts you can see the 4850 will be better over 9600.

But it depends on your CPU. If you OC it youll increase your BUS between cpu and gpu thus getting better FPS. I would if i were you totaly forget the 9600 and go with 4850 or higher depending on your power supply


----------



## gimmigzgy

what's the minimum amp of psu do I need?


----------



## bigrich0086

WOndt want anything below 30AMP for 4850 or 4870


----------



## 87dtna

4850 does beat out a 9600gt slightly, but uses WAY more power and amperage.

4870 is way better than anything else you mentioned, but requires a good PSU for sure.  I would find a PSU with atleast 40 amps for a 4850, and atleast 45-50 amps for a 4870.  Just to be completely safe.


----------



## mx344

^the 4850 beats the 9600GT, by quite a bit, the 4830 is better than  the 9600gt, the 9600 is between my 4670 and the 4830..

I would say you can run a 4870 on a good quality psu wit 500watts/35+ amperage


----------



## 87dtna

mx344 said:


> ^the 4850 beats the 9600GT, by quite a bit, the 4830 is better than  the 9600gt, the 9600 is between my 4670 and the 4830..
> 
> I would say you can run a 4870 on a good quality psu wit 500watts/35+ amperage



A 4830 and 4850 are almost the same performance...the 4830 is simply a slightly underclocked 4850.

I'd say a 9600gt is right on par with a 4830, I would not say by quite a bit that the 4850 beats the 9600gt.  The 9600gt is very underrated.  I was shocked when I got it, a card that doesn't even require a 6 pin connector whipped my 8800gts into next week.

The 4870 takes a quite a bit more juice than my gts250, I had an Antec 500w with 38a 12v rails the PSU and I would hit thermal shutdown after 20 minutes of gameplay.  Now, this was with a Phenom II 550 overclocked to 3.8ghz (still a dual core) which consumes a massive amount more energy than a stock clocked Athlon II 240.  So, I stick with my recommendations for future upgradeability....you can never have too much power supply.  I'd go 600w with 45+ amps if going with a 4870.


----------



## mx344

Thats interesting, that antec should have ran it just fine... great psu's...

It never hurts to have more power, 45amps is a conservative number.

*EDIT*: wait, i remember, the 9600gt does require a 6 pin, cause i looked into getting one, but didnt have enough connections...


----------



## gimmigzgy

well, there is a 9600gt that doesnt require a 6pin connector.
But can I play nneedforspeed shift, nba2k10 smoothly there with all high settings, w/ AA and AF.

I'm gonna pair it up with,
AMD athlon II x2 240 (2.8ghz)
2gb ddr2 800


----------



## 87dtna

mx344 said:


> Thats interesting, that antec should have ran it just fine... great psu's...
> 
> It never hurts to have more power, 45amps is a conservative number.
> 
> *EDIT*: wait, i remember, the 9600gt does require a 6 pin, cause i looked into getting one, but didnt have enough connections...



Thats what I thought too, but it wasn't quite enough.  From then on I play it safe with PSU's, like I said you can never have too much...so yeah 45 is conservative but then you know for sure there won't be any issues.


Not all 9600gt's have the 6 pin.  The older 65nm 9600gt's have the 6 pin, the newer 55nm don't.  This is the 9600gt I have....you won't find a 6 pin anywhere on it!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127434&Tpk=msi 9600gt


----------



## 87dtna

gimmigzgy said:


> well, there is a 9600gt that doesnt require a 6pin connector.
> But can I play nneedforspeed shift, nba2k10 smoothly there with all high settings, w/ AA and AF.
> 
> I'm gonna pair it up with,
> AMD athlon II x2 240 (2.8ghz)
> 2gb ddr2 800



What resolution will you be gaming at?


----------



## mx344

hmm interesting:good:, didnt know thy made a newer gen of the 9600gt, thx for the info.


----------



## gimmigzgy

87dtna said:


> What resolution will you be gaming at?




1280x1024
with no AA and AF
settings at high



87dtna said:


> Not all 9600gt's have the 6 pin.  The older 65nm 9600gt's have the 6 pin, the newer 55nm don't.  This is the 9600gt I have....you won't find a 6 pin anywhere on it!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127434&Tpk=msi 9600gt



so does this mean, the 9600 that doesnt require a 6pin performs better?


----------



## 87dtna

gimmigzgy said:


> 1280x1024
> with no AA and AF
> settings at high
> 
> 
> 
> so does this mean, the 9600 that doesnt require a 6pin performs better?



I'm not sure, I never owned one that had a 6 pin hookup.  I think they are the same performance, just the newer 55nm tech didn't require as much power draw.

At that resolution you will be fine with a 9600gt for any current game, but be aware it doesn't give you any future upgradeability.  Meaning if you were to buy an LCD, with 1920x1080 resolution you may not be able to play some graphics intensive games at full 1080 resolution.


----------



## Gooberman

87dtna said:


> A 4830 and 4850 are almost the same performance...the 4830 is simply a slightly underclocked 4850.



not just clocks 640 Stream Processing Units vs 800 Stream Processing Units


----------



## gimmigzgy

87dtna said:


> I'm not sure, I never owned one that had a 6 pin hookup.  I think they are the same performance, just the newer 55nm tech didn't require as much power draw.
> 
> At that resolution you will be fine with a 9600gt for any current game, but be aware it doesn't give you any future upgradeability.  Meaning if you were to buy an LCD, with 1920x1080 resolution you may not be able to play some graphics intensive games at full 1080 resolution.




I'm using a 17" LCD right now, but not a widescreen one.
my desktop runs at 1280x1024.


----------



## Aastii

the one without the 6 pin simply draws less power, I think one is on a smaller chip than the other so uses less power, it is a revised model or something.

If there is performance difference, it will be negligable.


----------



## gimmigzgy

what about the 9600 vs the 4770?


----------



## 87dtna

About the same performance really, perhaps slight edge to the 4770 but barely worth mentioning.


----------



## mx344

dude, i would go with the 5570, perfect car for you, 108 watt max draw, its almost as good as a 4870, would max out every game on the market at that res. you have, for around 160$


----------



## starlitjoker

87dtna said:


> Decent brand name, and more than 80% efficiency.
> 
> This one is really good, and will be way plenty for any need you will have even in the future-
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341017
> 
> Although it's $75 now, it has a $25 mail in rebate plus it comes with a 4gb flash drive, and it has free shipping.
> 
> I was gonna link you to a $65 OCZ psu with 550 watts, but the 600 had free shipping so they would have been pretty much the same price.



antec earthwatts 650 Watts, go for it trust me...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...71015&cm_re=earthwatts-_-17-371-015-_-Product


----------



## 87dtna

Thats a good PSU also.


----------



## gimmigzgy

i can only afford $110 below


----------



## linkin

This thread is all over the place. Buy a 4850, your PSU will handle it fine, and it will perform very well for what you want.

/thread.


----------



## 87dtna

I wouldn't really trust a 4850 to a 500w psu with only 20a on the 12v rail.


----------



## mx344

linkin93 said:


> This thread is all over the place. Buy a 4850, your PSU will handle it fine, and it will perform very well for what you want.
> 
> /thread.



Damn, how the hell did this thread get so long? i agree with linkin, close this thing...


agreed,,...I wouldnt trust anything above a 4670 on a 20v rail.


----------

